# Seeking A Raketa 3031



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a Raketa 3031 (alarm) - they are like gold-dust, I know, but if anyone knows of one....

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have several alarms in my Russian box, I'll have look tomorrow. 

If they are like gold dust, they must be worth a bob or two then :naughty:


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

OK - I'll keep my fingers crossed!

To clarify, I mean a 3031 alarm wristwatch. However, I'm interested in anything made at Petrodvoretz, including the mini-alarm-clocks that they made (using normal watch movements).

Best,

Paul (currently on 370 Petrodvoretz watches and counting....)



MarkF said:


> I have several alarms in my Russian box, I'll have look tomorrow.
> 
> If they are like gold dust, they must be worth a bob or two then :naughty:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

370 from one factory


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rather embarrasingly, it's about 400 if you count ones that haven't arrived from eBay or ones that are awaiting repair. But no 3031 



pg tips said:


> 370 from one factory


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

3031? isnt that the automatic alarm from Raketa which is rare enough on google let alone in the flesh...

"The extremely rare Raketa 3031, based on 33 jewels. It's alarm watch with automatic winding. There's almost no info about this such a pretty watch except it was produced approximatedly 2000 pieces and it cost about 96 roubles - two times more than normal soviet watch of that time - very expensive. The alarm hammer is strike against special spring - gong. Tha autowind module is based on two reverse wheels - bi-directional."

- a decent one would be worth some serious moolah...


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, that's what moolah is for. Anybody know where a guy could lay his hands on one?



Xantiagib said:


> 3031? isnt that the automatic alarm from Raketa which is rare enough on google let alone in the flesh...
> 
> aparently they never made it to mass production and had problems - a decent one would be worth some serious moolah...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm not sure too many people will tell you if they found one..... 



paul1684 said:


> Well, that's what moolah is for. Anybody know where a guy could lay his hands on one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, that depends on whether they'd be interested in an offer....



Xantiagib said:


> I'm not sure too many people will tell you if they found one.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

